# What About Amna Inayat Medical College and Pakistan Red Crescent Medical and Dental College Lahore?



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

*Hi Friends ! Here one of my friend is in serious trouble in choosing the medical college in Lahore. Please tell me what type of college Amna Inayat is ?
Is it a good reputation medical college? Should my friend join this college or wait for Red Cresent Medical college ?
Please share your views about these two private medical colleges.
All replies will be appreciated....Thanks*

- - - Updated - - -

no views still////


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

no idea about amna anayat... but the dean of central park also recommended me to apply in red crescent... it would its third batch this year... i have only this info about this college


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Malkera said:


> *Hi Friends ! Here one of my friend is in serious trouble in choosing the medical college in Lahore. Please tell me what type of college Amna Inayat is ?
> Is it a good reputation medical college? Should my friend join this college or wait for Red Cresent Medical college ?
> Please share your views about these two private medical colleges.
> All replies will be appreciated....Thanks*
> ...


CPMC Dean is a very experienced senior doctor, he runs Chugtai Labs network throughout the country,
if he advised of applying in Red Crescent, then definitely go for it, don't consider Amna Inayat, it was blacklisted by UHS last year. i don't know its current situation.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

anas90 said:


> CPMC Dean is a very experienced senior doctor, he runs Chugtai Labs network throughout the country,
> if he advised of applying in Red Crescent, then definitely go for it, don't consider Amna Inayat, it was blacklisted by UHS last year. i don't know its current situation.


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5515-riphah-rashid-lateef.html


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5515-riphah-rashid-lateef.html


both are equally good..

I think UHS affiliated RLMC might have strong academics than Riphah.


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Any info about admissions in Red Cresent medical college? and last year merit?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

anas90 said:


> Nope


Hey Mr Anas. Do you have any idea about this year's merit of cpmc?plus suggest me what should I do Should I go to Faisalabad for my MBBS or wait for Pak Red Crescent in Lahore as Aziz Fatima in Faisalabad is demanding for fee. I'm a resident of Lahore.


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Hey Mr Anas. Do you have any idea about this year's merit of cpmc?plus suggest me what should I do Should I go to Faisalabad for my MBBS or wait for Pak Red Crescent in Lahore as Aziz Fatima in Faisalabad is demanding for fee. I'm a resident of Lahore.


Dear wait for Red cresent and Rahabar medical college.
They are good than Aziz Fatima. and INSHALLAH you will get admission in them. Good Luck


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Malkera said:


> Dear wait for Red cresent and Rahabar medical college.
> They are good than Aziz Fatima. and INSHALLAH you will get admission in them. Good Luck


Thanks for your help dude


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

why Pak Red Crescent dnt have official website ? 

- - - Updated - - -

and where is this Rahber colg situated :woot:


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

salam... Dear, both are not good as compared to aziz fatima medical college...
Aziz fatima hospital is its teaching hospital and its a premier health care center in FSD inaugrated by General Zia Ul Haq in 1979. And Brigadier (R) is the MS there and controlling all depts and meical college efficiently .. all major departments are well equipped and many machines (whose names are mentioned in books only) are present in Hospital where as in other collges like rashid latif and continental etc only names are taught ... my frnds studying there told me about the experienced teachers..
So according to me, us hould join AFMDC , becux its way better than red crescent , rashid latif, continental and amna inayat medical colleges...
if u live in lahore then u can anyone of these but if u can go to FSD or living there, Then u must go to AFMDC for a better future... Goodluck


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> salam... Dear, both are not good as compared to aziz fatima medical college...
> Aziz fatima hospital is its teaching hospital and its a premier health care center in FSD inaugrated by General Zia Ul Haq in 1979. And Brigadier (R) is the MS there and controlling all depts and meical college efficiently .. all major departments are well equipped and many machines (whose names are mentioned in books only) are present in Hospital where as in other collges like rashid latif and continental etc only names are taught ... my frnds studying there told me about the experienced teachers..
> So according to me, us hould join AFMDC , becux its way better than red crescent , rashid latif, continental and amna inayat medical colleges...
> if u live in lahore then u can anyone of these but if u can go to FSD or living there, Then u must go to AFMDC for a better future... Goodluck


Thanks buddy actually I'm from Lahore and a bit confused that where should I go to...Aziz Fatima is asking me for the fee and my friends are saying me to wait for Pak red crescent cuz Faisalabad is going to be costly for me cuz I need accommodation there. I have relatives there but obviously you can't stay there for 5 years...please suggest me what should I do?

- - - Updated - - -



Hassan Babar 05 said:


> why Pak Red Crescent dnt have official website ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and where is this Rahber colg situated :woot:


Hi this is the website of Pak Red Crescent http://prcmdc.com/


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

today i called at rahbar medical college lahore they told me fee structure which is too much total dues of 1st year are 815000 & second year fee is 650000:!:


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> today i called at rahbar medical college lahore they told me fee structure which is too much total dues of 1st year are 815000 & second year fee is 650000:!:


Is Rahbar affiliated with PMDC? and when they started their 1st batch?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Is Rahbar affiliated with PMDC? and when they started their 1st batch?


soon they start but acc.to my little knowledge it is not affliated with pmdc until


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> soon they start but acc.to my little knowledge it is not affliated with pmdc until


ok thankx Do you have any idea about Pak Red Crescent Medical College?


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Thanks buddy actually I'm from Lahore and a bit confused that where should I go to...Aziz Fatima is asking me for the fee and my friends are saying me to wait for Pak red crescent cuz Faisalabad is going to be costly for me cuz I need accommodation there. I have relatives there but obviously you can't stay there for 5 years...please suggest me what should I do?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 if u have accomodation problem then choose any college from lahore.. CPMC is btter than red crescent..


----------



## zain khalid (Nov 1, 2012)

aziz fatm will be gud...hope so... basically due to its hospital reputation,it is being suggestedandinthe next coming yearsit wil bebetterbetter.. in lahore, centralpark, fmh , sharif are best


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> if u have accomodation problem then choose any college from lahore.. CPMC is btter than red crescent..


The problem is I didn't apply in cpmc.


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> The problem is I didn't apply in cpmc.


 all medical colleges like shalamar etc have increased thier deadline due to pmdc act.... you cant contact them and apply
ASAP


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

museeb.abbas said:


> all medical colleges like shalamar etc have increased thier deadline due to pmdc act.... you cant contact them and apply
> ASAP


thankx for help dude


----------

